# Roland GX-24 Offset adjustment



## pawsflorida (Jul 21, 2007)

A few people have mentioned about setting the offset to get ride of horns. Does anyone know what setting the offset does? Perhaps if I understood what it does it would help the matter.

We all know weeding is a pain, but some areas of my letters and or graphics don't get cut at all (about 1/16"). I have to yank or cut with an exacto knife. I double check to see if the cutting line (blue) in the software is broken but it isn't.

I've tried all different force setting, blades and cutting speeds but I can't get rid of them. I'm hoping the offset will help.

This is happening on all kinds of vinyl products and it's making me wish that I became a plumber like mom used to tell me 

Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

I Dont Really Think The Offset Willl Help If Im Not Mistaken All The Offset Does Is Bring You Lines A Little In Or Out. What Are You Cutting. Im Using Eco From Imprintables And Have Not Had A Problem Yet.


----------



## rmsigns (Oct 28, 2007)

not sure about setting the offset but let me ask you a question. is the part that isn't getting cut at the top of the graphics or at the very edge of the viny? if that's the case then you need to set different parameters. 
meaning say for example when you load your vinly into the cutter and it asks you if you are using a sheet or roll.. and you click piece then there might not be enough room to cut what you want, try saying roll and that way the machine thinks there is ampule. 
m


----------



## pawsflorida (Jul 21, 2007)

No, it's not near the edges. That's what drives me nuts. Yes, I've cut ecofilm and it still does that, but that is so thin it pulls off easy.


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

Knife offset is to compensate for the fact that the knife point, which is what actually does the cutting, trails behind the knife centerline slightly. If you're contours are not closing completely, especially in fine detail, this is usually the problem.

Roland specs .009 for their knives. .01 is close enough. You can experiment up or down from there, but I use .1, which solved the problem for me.


----------



## rmsigns (Oct 28, 2007)

i've never had to adjust my offset before, but i do know it can be frustrating when the damn cutter isn't working (i had other problems) so great advice ross and i hope that fixes it for you mike.... good luck!!


----------



## pawsflorida (Jul 21, 2007)

Great! Thanks for the explanation. It makes more sense now.


----------

